# adding trans fluid to a 2.5 2006 jetta



## blaze1200 (Oct 16, 2008)

i need to add some fluid to my 2.5 2006 jetta but i dont know where...this is the first car like this i have ever owned...some one told me i had to have it done at the dealership...they cost way too much ...is this something i can do myself... i think it has a leak but i think it needs some now because it shifs ruff from 2nd to 3rd...real ruff... either way if someone could help that would be awesome...


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: adding trans fluid to a 2.5 2006 jetta (blaze1200)*

EDIT----1ST EDIT DELETED (SEE 2ND EDIT) 
2nd EDIT ---Later research shows the only thing wrong with following info is that I called the trans a 09A (Jatco JF506) and its a 09G (aisin TF-605n). Everything else is accurate.
I looked this up for you. You would have the O9A trans (6 speed). It looks like its the same check procedure as for the older 01M trans. 
Jack up car. It must be level. Support car safely. Your car probably has under body "covers" that will need removed. Then start engine and allow trans to warm to 35-45 degrees Celsuis (checking temp). Verify temp with scan tool data or use a infrared thermomter to measure the trans temp on the pan. Note: this process must be started with the trans cold, and if your too slow, it will warm up past the check temperature, forcing you to let it cool off. 
When the trans reaches checking temperature, then pull the plug on the pan, and fluid must run out. If it just barely drips or none comes out then you will need to add till it does run out. 
Prior to April 06 cars will have fill tube, after April 06 there is no fill tube and it fills through the check plug.'' Adding will probably require some creativity on your part with added difficulty on Late vehicles with no fill tube. Either way I use a pump to add. Note you have to do it fast or trans will warm past check temp. 
Hope this helps. On a side note.. if your having problems you'll need to check for codes. This trans is used by many makes. Other makes call it a JF506E. We've rebuilt bunches of them mostly in Jaguar X types. Have a common problem with slipping in 4th or losing 4th alltogether. IIRC. 

_Modified by CoolAirVw at 5:48 PM 10-24-2008_



_Modified by CoolAirVw at 8:52 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: adding trans fluid to a 2.5 2006 jetta (CoolAirVw)*

it's an aisin warner 09G/09M, not Jatco. They are also in new Minis. You hafta use a pump on a lift. There is a torkx plug about 11o'clock over the ring gear. Hard to see at all. It uses a special fluid. This thing will cost you a boatload if you hafta have it fixed.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: adding trans fluid to a 2.5 2006 jetta (antichristonwheels)*









I dont have a clue how I mis-ID'd this trans. Good thing anticristonwheels caught my mistake. 
I went back to my resource (mitchell on demand) and tried to figure out what I did wrong. This car* IS *listed as 09G not 09A. Silly me. I was dead wrong. Guess that proves the saying that you cant trust everything you read, or maybe you cant trust everything you find on the internet! 
I'll edit the post for future "searchers" so that they dont mistake my folley for truth.



_Modified by CoolAirVw at 9:07 AM 10-26-2008_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: adding trans fluid to a 2.5 2006 jetta (CoolAirVw)*

Unfortunately I have become informed about this trans, only because the one in the wife's 03 TT is on the way out. This one is replacing it: Look at the #3 picture and you can see the big torx bit plug in the case.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...:1123


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: adding trans fluid to a 2.5 2006 jetta (antichristonwheels)*

Wow for 249 bucks that was a steal! thats what I would pay for a core!
You said, "torx bolt at 11:00 over the ring gear". Are you saying that is the check plug or the fill plug? IIRC the torx bolt at 11:00 is not the check or the fill plug. 
Acutally I'm pretty sure the level is checked through the "stand pipe" in the pan just like the 01m or 09A. The fill tube is pictured in the first picture in the e-bay auction. I think the late 06 cars, with no fill tube, fill through the plug in the pan just like I described above, you just have to have a pump to push it in.




_Modified by CoolAirVw at 9:08 AM 10-26-2008_


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: adding trans fluid to a 2.5 2006 jetta (CoolAirVw)*

As I research this further I'm realizing that everything was accurate in my answer on how to check the fluid exept the trans type. 
Add fluid either through the fill tube on the front pictured in e-bay auction picture or push it into the check plug port on the pan. 



_Modified by CoolAirVw at 8:57 AM 10-26-2008_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: adding trans fluid to a 2.5 2006 jetta (CoolAirVw)*

yea, we just did the swap out on the 03 TT with the trans from the 06 Jetta. IT's all bolted in, just waiting on 7 liters of fluid to arrive. Interesting about filling it, the 03 TT 09G we had to use the torx plug to add fluid. The 06 Jetta 09G has the fill thing under the starter. Hopefully we don't have much trouble with it working OK and it lasts a few years.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: adding trans fluid to a 2.5 2006 jetta (antichristonwheels)*

I drove the 03 TT home tonight with my $480 9K miles 06 trans. IT seems perfect. It's like it was never broken, shifts great. This is nice as we changed only the trans, works great with the 03 electronics.


----------

